# Anyone in need of Rear Insert Clips?



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I just got a line on them where your cost would be $4.00 each instead of 11.00 each from dealer. 
If interested *PM ME*


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

What's a rear insert clip?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> What's a rear insert clip?


The clips that hold the Rear Bumper insert in place :cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

when you sent mine down, the dealer punked me for 11 bucks each:willy: i whine a little and he went down to $9 each. dont lowes sell these things for like .50 cents :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I sell them for 7.50ea. :willy:


----------

